# S&I for peripheral atherectomy



## bstephen (Jan 20, 2011)

For 2011 the S&I codes have been deleted for  peripheral atherectomies (75992-75996).  The procedure codes do not have S&I in the code, that I can see.  Does anyone have a code for S&I to go with code 37225 ??


----------



## Grintwig (Jan 21, 2011)

In the CPT notes on the previous page it states that the codes include "all the work of accessing and selectively catheterizing the vessel, traversing the lesion, radiological supervision and interpretation directly related to the intervention(s) performed, embolic protection if used, closure of the arteriotomy by any method, and imaging performed to document the completion of the intervention in addition to the intervention(s) performed."

So it is included in the code 37225.


----------



## bstephen (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes, I see now.  RIGHT in front of me!!!! Tired, I guess after reviewing all of those cardiology codes!


----------

